# JD755



## Citezenship (Sep 21, 2020)

Really happy that folks are starting to come back but as far as i can tell JD755 is still not with us, did anyone have any contact with him out side of the forum??, i had plenty of pm's with him but never outside of here!


----------



## JWW427 (Sep 21, 2020)

I have.
He's probably cautious about returning as we all are.
To me, the old site was a gold mine for the PTB, then they attacked it with an atomic torpedo.


----------



## Citezenship (Sep 21, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> I have.
> He's probably cautious about returning as we all are.
> To me, the old site was a gold mine for the PTB, then they attacked it with an atomic torpedo.


Thanks for the reply, i understand.

One takeaway is that if it was indeed a honey pot then their powers of surveillance might not be that "all encompassing" as the likes of snowden . assange et al.


----------



## JWW427 (Sep 21, 2020)

Websites and Youtube channels are being attacked and deleted, or they are defunded.
Its a big disinformation campaign.
The PTB cannot continue attacking the Disclosure/truth movement forever.
Its growing exponentially.
I hope JD comes back, we need him!!


----------



## Citezenship (Sep 21, 2020)

I have been censored on youtube, not a particularly offensive comment, but it would not let me post, took screen shots of the process so the struggle is real!

Thanks again!


----------



## JWW427 (Sep 21, 2020)

Like me, JD is a ship of the line that likes to fire full broadsides at the stern of HMS Ignorance!
(As do we all).


----------



## Citezenship (Sep 21, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> Like me, JD is a ship of the line that likes to fire full broadsides at the stern of HMS Ignorance!
> (As do we all).
> 
> View attachment 202


Excellent analogy and very apt to our collective attitude!


----------



## pushamaku (Sep 22, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> I hope JD comes back, we need him!!



I second that, it would be great to have his wits back!


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 22, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> One takeaway is that if it was indeed a honey pot then their powers of surveillance might not be that "all encompassing" as the likes of snowden . assange et al.



The war they wage is against ideas. So if someone represents an idea, they try to shut it down. So there is the possibility that the old forum was shut down due to this.

But a honey pot implies that it is about targeting users of a forum and that the forum was installed with the purpose to do this in the first place, which is unlikely. If anything, it was about bringing certain concepts into society, for whatever purpose.

The secret societies aren't monolothic (due to different goals on different levels of initiation), and there may be factions who want to bring certain knowledge to the populace.

One purpose of Snowden was to create fear, as this is the only way to control the masses. He's an actor. While some kind of survaillance system exists, no one cares about the data that is being generated, except to know where society as a whole is headed. That's why Brzezinski said at one point in the early 2000s that humanity has woken up. They knew what people were researching. What they try is to prevent people from realizing that a large percentage of humans already woke up. And when they prevent people from communicating openly, via fear and controlling the public discourse, they can prevent the mass awakening to a certain extent.


----------



## JWW427 (Sep 22, 2020)

As I told Holly, it may have been a small group or even one person who attacked the site out of bitterness or jealousy.
It doesn't matter, for we must continue at all costs. Thats our responsibility to the greater public.
Words are important, new ideas even more so.


----------

